# Trying to connect TWO amps to an old Alpine w/DIN plug... help!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an Alpine 7163 paired to a matching EQ/amp through the old 5-pin DIN connection.

Everything works great but I'd like to add a subwoofer amplifier in too.

Wondering if I can simply split the DIN output?

If so, I'm sure I'll have to make a cable. Need a female 5-pin DIN on one end to connect to the radio and male 5-pin DIN & female RCA's on the other for amps!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

bump!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Alpine made a connector or adapter for just about every problem.

A DIN Y connector at the stereo out, would work for you, Alpine made them in 8 pin DIN but I believe were able to be used by 5 pin DIN equipment.

You could probably use the speaker outputs on the 7163, into the speaker level inputs on your sub amp too.

I used to have a 7164, I think the difference between mine and yours was the clear chiclets on the left side and Dolby B...

I used that setup with a 3311 equalizer that provided subwoofer outputs from the equalizer, that's a good option too.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I'm sure Alpine made an adapter to do what I'm trying to do!

So I require an 8-pin y-adapter? Glad I know that, memory was picturing 5-pin.

I believe the speaker outputs on the radio are disabled when using an amplifier via the DIN connection, but I could be wrong!

If I wasn't already using the Alpine EQ/amp for the interior speakers this would be a lot easier!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, further research reveals it's called M-BUS, good to know!

Now, just had a thought. What about one of these connected to the radio EXCEPT with a female M-BUS (that I can't find)










Followed by these passthroughs: 










and then this adapter connected to the Alpine EQ


----------

